
New Adam Curtis Documentary: HyperNormalisation - krona
http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/latestnews/2016/adam-curtis-hypernormalisation
======
clydethefrog
International mirror.

[https://thoughtmaybe.com/hypernormalisation/?lang=en](https://thoughtmaybe.com/hypernormalisation/?lang=en)

And here [1] is a review of this great film, which also touches upon that Adam
Curtis is more like a storyteller than a documentarian or journalist. I think
it's better if you approach his work as artistic and thought-provoking essays.

[1] [https://www.list.co.uk/article/85421-tv-review-
hypernormalis...](https://www.list.co.uk/article/85421-tv-review-
hypernormalisation-by-adam-curtis-bbc-iplayer/)

